# هل مؤهل العريس اللي متقدملك يفرق معاكي؟



## mora22 (21 أبريل 2010)

هل مؤهل العريس اللي  متقدملك يفرق معاكي؟



 طبعا موضوعي باين من  عنوانه
 هل مؤهل العريس اللي  متقدملك يفرق معاكي؟
 اللي خلاني اكتب  الموضوع ده ان واحده جارتى متقدملها عريس مواصفاته كلها مناسبه جدا
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 هو محترم وابن ناس  وماديا كويس جداااا
 ولكن
 ولكن 
 معاه مؤهل متوسط وهي  مؤهل عالي.....
 وده هو اللي عاملها  قلق في الموضوع
 قالتلي يعني ذاكرت  وتعبت ودخلت جامعه واتخرجت 
 مش من حقي بقي اخد  واحد مؤهل عالي زيي؟؟؟؟؟
 كمان صحباتي هيقولوا  اني واخده واحد اقل مني في التعليم؟؟؟
 واسئله كتير بتسئلها  لنفسها؟؟؟؟
 والمشكله زي ما الكل  عارف ان اكتر المؤهلات العاليه ظروفهم صعبه اووي ومفيش وظايف يعني كده كده  بيشتغلوا اي حاجه والسلام هي مرتحه له كشخص بس خايفه يكون موضوع مؤهله  اللي اقل منها ده يسبب لها مشكله قدام...
 ياريت نسمع ارائكم  وخاصه البنات وكل واحده تقول وجهة نظرها في الموضوع ده
 وياريت لو المتزوجات  لهم تجربه زي كده يقولولنا عليها
 عشان كلنا نستفاد  ونشوف الموضوع ده بصوره اعمق واشمل..
 مستنيا ردودكم​


----------



## جيلان (21 أبريل 2010)

> قالتلي يعني ذاكرت وتعبت ودخلت جامعه واتخرجت
> مش من حقي بقي اخد واحد مؤهل عالي زيي؟؟؟؟؟


 
خييبة هى الناس اليومين دول بتدخل الجامعة عشن تاخد عريس زيها ولا عشن تنمى دماغها وعقلها
ملهاش علاقة بالعريس التعليم بتاعها يا عسل
بصى عن نفسى ممكن اقبل لحد مؤهل متوسط عشن على الاقل الواحد بيبقى معاه المبادىء الى يقدر ينمى بيها نفسه لكن الجامعة بتكون وصلنا لدرجة التخصص فى العلم ودى ممكن الواحد يكملها بالتثقيف
بعيدا عن ان فى مصر المؤهل لا يضيف الكثير لبعض الناس ( مش الكل .. الى بعد التخرج بينسى كله ) فى ناس مش مؤهل عالى ودماغهم عالية جدا ومثقفين وبيقروا وفى ناس مؤهلات عليا ودماغهم مافيش او بتوع صم وحفظ 
قوليلها مش مقياس خالص على فكرة ولو مرتحاله تتكل على الله بعد ما تختبر تفكيره وتعرف بيفكر ازاى
احنا مقلناش تاخده معاه ابتدائية يعنى بس لو مؤهل متوسط يبقى كويس كدى


----------



## روماني زكريا (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا جيلان علي مرورك المميز 
وشكرا علي تعب محبتك وردك الجميل​


----------



## روماني زكريا (21 أبريل 2010)

بس ليا تعليق بالنسبه لي جيلان 
متهيالى ان الشخص اللى متقدم للزواج لازم مؤهلة فى نفس مستوى اللى متقدملها مش عشان الناس والكلام دة لكن بعد كدة لو حصل مشاكل بينهم ممكن يدخل موضوع الدراسة على اساس انتى متكبرة عشان انتى تعليمك اعلى منى وكدة ومتقوليش ان فى ناس بعد الزواج ما بيحصلش بينهم مشاكل بسبب الموضوع دة وانا لى ناس اعرفهم اكبر مشكلة فى حياتهم بسبب الموضوع دة فهمنى
وهى دى وجهة نظرى بصراحة الا واذا كانوا متفاهمين نوعا ما
وشكرا ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 أبريل 2010)

*انا شايف ان التفكير اهم من المؤهل لو تفكيرهم متقارب و هي مرتاحة له المؤهل مش هيفرق كتير زي ما قالت جيهان*


----------



## جيلان (21 أبريل 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> بس ليا تعليق بالنسبه لي جيلان ​
> 
> متهيالى ان الشخص اللى متقدم للزواج لازم مؤهلة فى نفس مستوى اللى متقدملها مش عشان الناس والكلام دة لكن بعد كدة لو حصل مشاكل بينهم ممكن يدخل موضوع الدراسة على اساس انتى متكبرة عشان انتى تعليمك اعلى منى وكدة ومتقوليش ان فى ناس بعد الزواج ما بيحصلش بينهم مشاكل بسبب الموضوع دة وانا لى ناس اعرفهم اكبر مشكلة فى حياتهم بسبب الموضوع دة فهمنى
> وهى دى وجهة نظرى بصراحة الا واذا كانوا متفاهمين نوعا ما​
> وشكرا ​


 

بص هى مش هتتجوزه النهاردة ولا بكرة
فى خطوبة سنة او سنة ونص هتبين شوية
صحيح الخطوبة مش بتبين كل حاجة .. بس ده لو البنت عبيتة واخر حاجة ممكن تركز فيها هى الرومانسية 
مفروض بتبقى فترة كل واحد فيها بيراقب تصرفات التانى بدون مبالغة .. اه هيحبوا بعض وفسح وخروج وكله تمام لكن كمان تراقبه فى المواقف المختلفة بيتصرف ازاى
تجرب مرة واتنين الموضوع ده هيقابلهم ولا لا ورد فعله ايه فى موقف محتاج اتخاذ قرارات هل هيقولها بتتكبرى ولا لا
ولو على الخناق بعد الجواز بسب حاجات مبانتش فى الخطوبة فسدءنى مش دى الحاجة الوحيدة الى ممكن يتخانقوا عليها ولو الحياه مترتبة من الاول مش هيحصل خناق لان كل واحد هيحاول يفهم التانى كويس
وبعدين كدى كدى فى حاجات مش هتكتشفها فى الخطوبة لكن رأييى انه مش سبب رفض كمان هى هتختبر تفكيره وعقله كويس .. مهم انها متاخدهوش وخلاص وتفهمه كويس جدا سواء بمؤهل متوسط او عالى او فوق العالى كمان .. فى كل الحالات هتحتاج تعرفه كويس جدا وهيبان خلال الخطوبة تأييد رأيها بالارتباط بيه او العكس


----------



## MATTEW (21 أبريل 2010)

*الأسف الشعب المصري عموما يربط كل شيء بالواجهه 

حينا تسئل احد ما الشهاده اللي معاك يقول بكالريوس صيدله اذن ماذا فعلت بها  و بمذاكرتك لا شيء 

في حين ان هناك من معه بكالريوس تجاره و شغال في بنك و بيقبض مرتب كويس لكن في الواجهه معاه بكالريوس تجاره 

و هناك من يكون لا يملك سوي شهاده مؤهل متوسط ( ثانويه عامه ) و في نظر الناس هذا رجل فاشل لكنه في الحقيقه افضل من خريجي الشهادات جميعها 

الأسف الشعب المصري يربط نفسه بالظاهر دائما و لا يهمه ما في الداخل 

يهمه ما في جيب العريس  غني , عنده شقه , عربيه

لكن لم ينظروا اللي اخلاقه , حياته , ضميره 

هذا هو الشعب المصري الأسف 

*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2010)

التعليم مهم عشان العقلية​ 
لما اخد واخد فى مستوى تعليمى هتجوزه عشان يبقى نفس مستوى التفكير​ 
لكن لو هو عقليته كبيرة ومخه نظيف بس كان عنده ظروف تمنعه من انه يكمل للتعليم العالى​ 
خلاص مش مهم المهم التفكير​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2010)

لا طبعااااااا أكيد هيفرق معايا حتى عشان نعرف نكون متفاهمين مع بعضنا
وشرط الأرتباط أنه يكون فى توافق بين الطرفين ..
وأنا مقولتش يبقى دكتور ور مهندس بس على الأقل يبقى معاه مؤهل 
مش يبقى على البلاطة يعنى
ههههه
ثانكس يا مارو​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2010)

من رأى لو بتحب الشخص اللى اتقدملها خلاص مافيش مانع من الزواج

​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (21 أبريل 2010)

*الاول عايزة اشكرك يا مورا بجد موضوع جميل*
*انا رأيى زى رومانى تقريبا بس عايزة ا**ضيف حاجه *

*انها بتختلف من واحده لواحده فى بنات عندها التعليم اهم شىء*
*وبنات تانيه الماديات اهم فهى البنت اللى هتعيش يبقى هى اللى تقرر*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (21 أبريل 2010)

* مارو*
*إسمح لي أقول رأى بصراحة*
*مهم جداً أن يكون الأثنين في درجة علمية متقاربة *
*أما إذا كان هنا إختلاف في الدرجة العلمية فيجب أن يكون الشاب هو ذو الدرجة العلمية الأعلي  أما العكس فغير مستحب لكثرة مشاكله في المستقبل*
*أما إذا كان إختلاف الدرجة العلمية يسمح بها ربنافالله وحده الأعلم لأنه إختياره والرب يوفق*


----------



## mora22 (21 أبريل 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *انا شايف ان التفكير اهم من المؤهل لو تفكيرهم متقارب و هي مرتاحة له المؤهل مش هيفرق كتير زي ما قالت جيهان*


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمرورك ولرايك استاذ ماجد


----------



## mora22 (21 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> بص هى مش هتتجوزه النهاردة ولا بكرة
> فى خطوبة سنة او سنة ونص هتبين شوية
> صحيح الخطوبة مش بتبين كل حاجة .. بس ده لو البنت عبيتة واخر حاجة ممكن تركز فيها هى الرومانسية
> مفروض بتبقى فترة كل واحد فيها بيراقب تصرفات التانى بدون مبالغة .. اه هيحبوا بعض وفسح وخروج وكله تمام لكن كمان تراقبه فى المواقف المختلفة بيتصرف ازاى
> ...


ثانكس جيلان على مرورك وكلامك بس لو اتقدمك حد دبلوم مش هتفكرى عالاقل


----------



## mora22 (21 أبريل 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *الأسف الشعب المصري عموما يربط كل شيء بالواجهه
> 
> حينا تسئل احد ما الشهاده اللي معاك يقول بكالريوس صيدله اذن ماذا فعلت بها  و بمذاكرتك لا شيء
> 
> ...


شكراااااااااا على مرورك بس الحياه بتفرض كده مش بس الشعب المصرى


----------



## جيلان (21 أبريل 2010)

mora22 قال:


> ثانكس جيلان على مرورك وكلامك بس لو اتقدمك حد دبلوم مش هتفكرى عالاقل


 
*لو معرفهوش لسة هفكر الف مرة لكن لو حد اعرفه كويس وعارفة طريقة تفكيره وعجبتنى يبقى ليه لا*
*امثلة من صحابى كتير اتخطبوا لاقل منهم دبلوم وناجحة وزى الفل انا مباقولش ثانوبة عامة او اعدادية اكيد كدى الفجوة هتبقى كبيرة ومش هينفع لكن تعليم متوسط مفهاش مشكلة*


----------



## mora22 (21 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> التعليم مهم عشان العقلية​
> لما اخد واخد فى مستوى تعليمى هتجوزه عشان يبقى نفس مستوى التفكير​
> لكن لو هو عقليته كبيرة ومخه نظيف بس كان عنده ظروف تمنعه من انه يكمل للتعليم العالى​
> خلاص مش مهم المهم التفكير​


مش عارفه بس المؤهل حاسه انه ضرورى


----------



## mark2030 (22 أبريل 2010)

هاى عجبنى كثيرا هذا الموضوع ولكن من وجهة نظرى احيانا اشعر ان البنت عندما تقبل بوضع العريس الاقل منها فى التعليم فللاسف يشعر العريس بالغرور وانه يستحق الافضل منها فيتركها لانها فى نظره غير مناسبة ويبحث عن اخرى فما رايكم فى حالة البنت بعد ذلك اى عندما تقبل بوضع العريس يتركها فماذا تفعل؟


----------



## جيلان (22 أبريل 2010)

mark2030 قال:


> هاى عجبنى كثيرا هذا الموضوع ولكن من وجهة نظرى احيانا اشعر ان البنت عندما تقبل بوضع العريس الاقل منها فى التعليم فللاسف يشعر العريس بالغرور وانه يستحق الافضل منها فيتركها لانها فى نظره غير مناسبة ويبحث عن اخرى فما رايكم فى حالة البنت بعد ذلك اى عندما تقبل بوضع العريس يتركها فماذا تفعل؟


 

*يبقى خير وبركة انه تركها لانه فى الحالة دى انسان لا يستحقها وهى تستاهل الافضل منه مية مرة*
*لان التصرف ده يدل انه مش بيحبها بجد من الاول وداخله مش كويس*


----------



## ميرنا (22 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> خييبة هى الناس اليومين دول بتدخل الجامعة عشن تاخد عريس زيها ولا عشن تنمى دماغها وعقلها
> ملهاش علاقة بالعريس التعليم بتاعها يا عسل
> بصى عن نفسى ممكن اقبل لحد مؤهل متوسط عشن على الاقل الواحد بيبقى معاه المبادىء الى يقدر ينمى بيها نفسه لكن الجامعة بتكون وصلنا لدرجة التخصص فى العلم ودى ممكن الواحد يكملها بالتثقيف
> بعيدا عن ان فى مصر المؤهل لا يضيف الكثير لبعض الناس ( مش الكل .. الى بعد التخرج بينسى كله ) فى ناس مش مؤهل عالى ودماغهم عالية جدا ومثقفين وبيقروا وفى ناس مؤهلات عليا ودماغهم مافيش او بتوع صم وحفظ
> ...


 
معكى يا جيلو بجد فى كلامك انا اول عن اخر تعليم مصر لا اومن بيه اطلاقا تعليم فاشل بكل مستوياته ولو مكنش فاشل مكنش دكتور نسى ادوات الجراحة جوا انسان لو مكنش فاشل مفيش تشخيص مريض طلع غلط ومات المريض لو تعليم كويس مكنش فى مبنى اتدهت وكتير  فى مصر وجوا مصر بس
وعمار يا ام الدنيا 
بصى هقولك حاجة بجد فى ناس تعليمها متوسط بس ثقافته عالية جدا وناس جامعة بس بلاطا 
بس طبعا مينفعش نبقى فى مصر وميبقاش فى مظاهر انا بصراحة كانت حاجة مضيقانى فى ارتباطى بخطيبى رغم انى انا معهد مش كلية بس برضو بس هى دى مصر
 بس هقولك حاجة هى هتفضل حاسة بيها طول خطوبتها انو اقل منها
 بجبلك من الاخر
 لانى للاسف دى ترسبات مجتمع فاشل حطاها جوانا وانى كلية لازم ترتبط بكلية ومعهد بمعهد بس لازم تكون مقنعة وهتقدر على تعليقات الناس عشان متفضلش تانب نفسها انا وافقت ليه والكلام دا


----------



## zezza (22 أبريل 2010)

المشكلة مش فى الشخصيين اللى هيرتبطه ..المشكلة فى كلام الناس 
بس لو الانسان كان عاقل و بيحاول يثقف نفسه و عنده خبرة فى الحياة اكتر من ناس متخرجة من جامعات اكيد هيبقى شخصية كويسة ينفع الواحد يتجوزه 
قولى لجارتك ان فى شباب كتير دخلوا الجامعة اتخرحوا منها اهيف من الاول و بعقلية غير ناضجة


----------



## hangel999 (22 أبريل 2010)

mora22 قال:


> هل مؤهل العريس اللي  متقدملك يفرق معاكي؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*الموضوع ده هام جدا والكلام اللى اتقال حلو جدا . / انا مش عارف ياجماعه اقول ايه بس انا من محافظة قبل اسيوط واصلا انا بره مصر من 5 سنين طبعا انا عندى شقة وكلنا احنا الاخوات كل واحد بانى شقة فوق التانى موضوع المؤهل ده ابدا مايفرقش معايا ابدا كل اللى كان همى انى الاقى انسانه ارتبط بيها وبقول ف سرى يارب ارزقنى بانسانه كويس مش تاخدنى علشان كذا وكذا ولما نزلت مصر اتعثرت شوية ف موضوع الخطوبة منها هل اختار انسانه مؤهلها عالى ولا ممكن الاقى انسانه معاها مؤهل متوسط ممكن تكون متفتحه لان كل همى كان ازاى الاقى انسانه متواضعه ولبسها كويس وكمان متفتحه لان انا عارف نفسى انى ماقدرش اعيش مع انسانه كل همها انها تتجوز وبس وبعد كده بالنسبة لها اتمت رسالتها فى الحياة واتجوزت زى كل البنات وخلاص وللاسف سافرت تانى والموضوع اتأجل للاجازة اللى جاية انا كمان محتاج ردودكم فى الموضوع ده ايهما اختار .*


----------



## ميرنا (22 أبريل 2010)

hangel999 قال:


> *الموضوع ده هام جدا والكلام اللى اتقال حلو جدا . / انا مش عارف ياجماعه اقول ايه بس انا من محافظة قبل اسيوط واصلا انا بره مصر من 5 سنين طبعا انا عندى شقة وكلنا احنا الاخوات كل واحد بانى شقة فوق التانى موضوع المؤهل ده ابدا مايفرقش معايا ابدا كل اللى كان همى انى الاقى انسانه ارتبط بيها وبقول ف سرى يارب ارزقنى بانسانه كويس مش تاخدنى علشان كذا وكذا ولما نزلت مصر اتعثرت شوية ف موضوع الخطوبة منها هل اختار انسانه مؤهلها عالى ولا ممكن الاقى انسانه معاها مؤهل متوسط ممكن تكون متفتحه لان كل همى كان ازاى الاقى انسانه متواضعه ولبسها كويس وكمان متفتحه لان انا عارف نفسى انى ماقدرش اعيش مع انسانه كل همها انها تتجوز وبس وبعد كده بالنسبة لها اتمت رسالتها فى الحياة واتجوزت زى كل البنات وخلاص وللاسف سافرت تانى والموضوع اتأجل للاجازة اللى جاية انا كمان محتاج ردودكم فى الموضوع ده ايهما اختار .*


كان سبب فشل خطوبتى الاولى انى مش عارفة انا عاوزة ايه او بحكم اننا بنات ملفناش ولا دورنا كبيرنا انا والجروب بتاعى نتكلم على النت مع شباب انما نتعامل محلصش معرفناش وقت الاختيار نعمل ايه ولا نقول ايه بس لما سئلونى عن رائى قلت عادى مش عارفة اه ولا ا بس بحكم انى الاهل بيقنعو وانا مزبزبه قلت اه وكانت اه مشكلة مش مشكلة اى حد لا انا لانى مش عارفة ايه صفاته او هو ايه بصراحة فى بنات كتير مش انا بس تخيلت انها مش ممكن تتخطب منغير تريقة انا اول مرة قلت الكلمة دى كنت محرجة اوى بس قلولى انى كلهم كدا مفكرتش عاوزاة ايه او بتكلم فى احلام مش فى واقع اعرف انتا عاوز ايه حط صفات صلى سيب ربنا يختار


----------



## mora22 (22 أبريل 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> لا طبعااااااا أكيد هيفرق معايا حتى عشان نعرف نكون متفاهمين مع بعضنا
> وشرط الأرتباط أنه يكون فى توافق بين الطرفين ..
> وأنا مقولتش يبقى دكتور ور مهندس بس على الأقل يبقى معاه مؤهل
> مش يبقى على البلاطة يعنى
> ...



انا معاكى مرمر بس اعتقد انه لازم ميقليش كتيرر عنها
شكرااااااااا لمرورك الرائع


----------



## mora22 (22 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> من رأى لو بتحب الشخص اللى اتقدملها خلاص مافيش مانع من الزواج
> 
> ​



طيب يا مينا لو انت حبيت واحده معاها دبلوم مثلا هتوافق انك ترتبط بيها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mora22 (22 أبريل 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *الاول عايزة اشكرك يا مورا بجد موضوع جميل*
> *انا رأيى زى رومانى تقريبا بس عايزة ا**ضيف حاجه *
> 
> *انها بتختلف من واحده لواحده فى بنات عندها التعليم اهم شىء*
> *وبنات تانيه الماديات اهم فهى البنت اللى هتعيش يبقى هى اللى تقرر*​



صح يا ماربيلا انا بضم صوتى لصوتك 
مرسي لمرورك


----------



## mora22 (22 أبريل 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> * مارو*
> *إسمح لي أقول رأى بصراحة*
> *مهم جداً أن يكون الأثنين في درجة علمية متقاربة *
> *أما إذا كان هنا إختلاف في الدرجة العلمية فيجب أن يكون الشاب هو ذو الدرجة العلمية الأعلي  أما العكس فغير مستحب لكثرة مشاكله في المستقبل*
> *أما إذا كان إختلاف الدرجة العلمية يسمح بها ربنافالله وحده الأعلم لأنه إختياره والرب يوفق*


ايوه صح بس البنت عليها عبى التربيه والتعليم للاولاد يعنى برضوه مهم انها تكون متعلمه
شكرااااااااااااااا لمرورك


----------



## mora22 (22 أبريل 2010)

mark2030 قال:


> هاى عجبنى كثيرا هذا الموضوع ولكن من وجهة نظرى احيانا اشعر ان البنت عندما تقبل بوضع العريس الاقل منها فى التعليم فللاسف يشعر العريس بالغرور وانه يستحق الافضل منها فيتركها لانها فى نظره غير مناسبة ويبحث عن اخرى فما رايكم فى حالة البنت بعد ذلك اى عندما تقبل بوضع العريس يتركها فماذا تفعل؟


زى ماقالت جيلان خير وبركه قال يعنى رضينا بالهم:big74::big74:
شكراااااااااا لمرورك مارك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 أبريل 2010)

المؤهل ليس كل حاجه مهمه لا فيه حاجات أهم ذى الأحساس والفهم المتبادل والراحه والحنان والمحبه أهم حاجه انه قادر يشتغل ويكون أد المسئوليه 
وانا أعرف ناس كتير جدا عندنا متجوزين شباب أقل منهم فى التعليم وسعداء جدا وبيحبوا بعض عارفين فيه اللى دكتوره وواخده واحد واخد دبلوم صناعى وفيه كتير مؤهلات وواخدين شباب واخد دبلومات


----------



## mora22 (22 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> معكى يا جيلو بجد فى كلامك انا اول عن اخر تعليم مصر لا اومن بيه اطلاقا تعليم فاشل بكل مستوياته ولو مكنش فاشل مكنش دكتور نسى ادوات الجراحة جوا انسان لو مكنش فاشل مفيش تشخيص مريض طلع غلط ومات المريض لو تعليم كويس مكنش فى مبنى اتدهت وكتير  فى مصر وجوا مصر بس
> وعمار يا ام الدنيا
> بصى هقولك حاجة بجد فى ناس تعليمها متوسط بس ثقافته عالية جدا وناس جامعة بس بلاطا
> بس طبعا مينفعش نبقى فى مصر وميبقاش فى مظاهر انا بصراحة كانت حاجة مضيقانى فى ارتباطى بخطيبى رغم انى انا معهد مش كلية بس برضو بس هى دى مصر
> ...


بس مينفعش تكون هى معاها وظيفه وبتشتغل بالمؤهل وهو هيشتغل ايه بالدبلووووووووووووووووم
شكراااااااا ليك ولمرورك


----------



## mora22 (22 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> المشكلة مش فى الشخصيين اللى هيرتبطه ..المشكلة فى كلام الناس
> بس لو الانسان كان عاقل و بيحاول يثقف نفسه و عنده خبرة فى الحياة اكتر من ناس متخرجة من جامعات اكيد هيبقى شخصية كويسة ينفع الواحد يتجوزه
> قولى لجارتك ان فى شباب كتير دخلوا الجامعة اتخرحوا منها اهيف من الاول و بعقلية غير ناضجة


ماشى يا زيزا هيشتغل ايه بالدبلووووووووم ؟؟
كماااان اغلب اللى معاهم دبلوم مش بيكون تفكيرهم وثقافتهم زى المتخرجين
شكرررررررررررررا لمرورك يا امر


----------



## mora22 (22 أبريل 2010)

hangel999 قال:


> *الموضوع ده هام جدا والكلام اللى اتقال حلو جدا . / انا مش عارف ياجماعه اقول ايه بس انا من محافظة قبل اسيوط واصلا انا بره مصر من 5 سنين طبعا انا عندى شقة وكلنا احنا الاخوات كل واحد بانى شقة فوق التانى موضوع المؤهل ده ابدا مايفرقش معايا ابدا كل اللى كان همى انى الاقى انسانه ارتبط بيها وبقول ف سرى يارب ارزقنى بانسانه كويس مش تاخدنى علشان كذا وكذا ولما نزلت مصر اتعثرت شوية ف موضوع الخطوبة منها هل اختار انسانه مؤهلها عالى ولا ممكن الاقى انسانه معاها مؤهل متوسط ممكن تكون متفتحه لان كل همى كان ازاى الاقى انسانه متواضعه ولبسها كويس وكمان متفتحه لان انا عارف نفسى انى ماقدرش اعيش مع انسانه كل همها انها تتجوز وبس وبعد كده بالنسبة لها اتمت رسالتها فى الحياة واتجوزت زى كل البنات وخلاص وللاسف سافرت تانى والموضوع اتأجل للاجازة اللى جاية انا كمان محتاج ردودكم فى الموضوع ده ايهما اختار .*


عايزه اقولك انك كتر ما هتتعامل مع الشخصيه هتفهمها اكتررر وهتكتشف حاجات مكنت متخيلها سواء احسن او اوحش علشان كده عايزه اقولك متحكمش على حد من مره واتنين وصللى كتيرررر


----------



## mora22 (22 أبريل 2010)

انا عايزه اقول راى نهائى فى الموضوع 
كلنا عارفين ان موضوع الاختيار صعب جدااااااا وخصوصا عندنا كمسحين دى تابيده
علشان كده لازم ندقق قوى فى الاختيار بدل مااااااااا:017165~155:
فلو حصل واتنازلنا عن حاجه يبقى لازم يكون فيه بديل يعنى لو المؤهل اقل يبقى لازم المديات تغطى ويكون فيه وظيفه متناسبه لؤهل الطرف الانى 
فمينفعش نتنازل عن اكتر من حاجه ولو اتنازلنا عن حاجه لازم من بديل 
شكرااااااااااااااا لكل رددكم


----------



## just member (24 أبريل 2010)

*الغريبة يا جماعة انكم فاكرين ان المؤهلات دى شيئ كويس
تقدرو تقولولى شو ياللى اتعلمتوة من مصر
اجاوب انا
الوساطة:حتى لو الشغل ياللى متقدملة مش مجال دراستك بالمرة
بس فلوسة حلوة....
طيب يا جماعة هاد يفرق اية عن  ياللى مو معاة اى مؤهلات وجايز جدا يكون شغال شغل افضل من صاحبنا التانى
ماحدش يقوولى فرق جوهرى تعليم ومش تعليم
كتير من الناس وبقابلها فى حياتى فعلا مؤهلات عالية جدا ولا عرفو يحاكونى انجلش
مع العلم انى زرت الاهرامات بمرة والفتى الصغير ياللى سنة لا يتجاوز ال15 سنة حاكانى بكل طلاقة
دة انا لو هحكى بجد هحكى كتير
ولكن
الانسان انسان فى الاول وفى الاخر
جايز بتكون فى ثقافات وردود فعل مختلفة  من كلا الطرفين اوكى
لكن معتقدش ان المؤهل يفرق فى حب وحياة كاملة بنعيشها
ومافتكرش ابدا ان فى بنت بتفكر فى كدة لحدا ها الوقت
لان هى مو محتاجة اكتر من حدا كويس ومحترم وبيشتغل شغل كويس ويقدر تكون مسؤولة منة

ملحوظة طريفة/سورى يا جماعة 
الشاب ياللى بيجي وبيجمع القمامة من المنازل بالمنطقة ياللى بسكن فيها
معاة بكالريوس زراعة

سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## ميرنا (24 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *الغريبة يا جماعة انكم فاكرين ان المؤهلات دى شيئ كويس*
> 
> *تقدرو تقولولى شو ياللى اتعلمتوة من مصر*
> *اجاوب انا*
> ...


 
بامانة كلامك صح يا جوجو


----------



## ميرنا (24 أبريل 2010)

mora22 قال:


> بس مينفعش تكون هى معاها وظيفه وبتشتغل بالمؤهل وهو هيشتغل ايه بالدبلووووووووووووووووم
> شكراااااااا ليك ولمرورك


بامانة محد بيشتغل غير معاه دبلوم بجد عشان بيشتغل مش بلمؤهل لكن الكلية لازم بلمؤهل بتالى قعدين فى البيت


----------



## just member (24 أبريل 2010)

> *بس مينفعش تكون هى معاها وظيفه وبتشتغل بالمؤهل وهو هيشتغل ايه بالدبلووووووووووووووووم
> شكراااااااا ليك ولمرورك*


*وظيفة مين يا امى ياللى بتحكى فيها
فرص العمل متوفرة للى مو معة  اى مؤهلات ولا دبلوم دة(ولو انى مو بعرف شو دبلوم هاد)
والسبب صغير جدا
ان هاد ناس روحها حلوة بدها تعيش بتتعب  وكتير منهم بينجح بحياتة
بيوصل ببعض الاحيان مو فية حتى يكون بيعرف يقرأ ومع ذلك شخص ناجح بعملة وبيتة وكل شيئ
انما الاخوة والاخوات الاخرى عندهم مشكلة صغيرة جدا ولا عمرهم هيعرفو يتخلصو منها
ان ياللى بيتخرج بدة يشتغل وزير
وبعدين فى شغل كتير ولكل المجالات
لكن الفرق ياللى فيا احكية بجد
ان هاد مو بتفرق معة طلاما ربنا بيرزقة وبيشكر نعمتة
لكن صاحب المؤهل العالى 
بدة يشتغل وزير
علشان كدة ديما تلاقيهم قاعدين بالبيت مثل البنات وكل الحجة اللى عم يحكوها بدور على شغل
والغريبة انة يرجع يقول مش لاقى
انما التانى هيكون قنوع
سامحونى انا لست متحامل على حدا 
مجرد رأى وبطرحة بمحبة وسطيكم*​


----------



## Nemo (24 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *وظيفة مين يا امى ياللى بتحكى فيها
> فرص العمل متوفرة للى مو معة  اى مؤهلات ولا دبلوم دة(ولو انى مو بعرف شو دبلوم هاد)
> والسبب صغير جدا
> ان هاد ناس روحها حلوة بدها تعيش بتتعب  وكتير منهم بينجح بحياتة
> ...








بصراحة ردك كااااااااااااافى اوى ما فى بعده كلااااااااااااااام وخصوصا مناسب لوقتنا دا مبقاش فى شغل اصلا
ميرسى ع الرد التحفة دا


----------



## mora22 (24 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *وظيفة مين يا امى ياللى بتحكى فيها
> فرص العمل متوفرة للى مو معة  اى مؤهلات ولا دبلوم دة(ولو انى مو بعرف شو دبلوم هاد)
> والسبب صغير جدا
> ان هاد ناس روحها حلوة بدها تعيش بتتعب  وكتير منهم بينجح بحياتة
> ...


شكرااااااااااا لمرورك واكيد رايك محترم بس مع كل اللى معاهم كليات مش بيشتغلوا وبرضوه اغلب اللى معاهم دبلومات شغلهم غير مناسب مع فتاه جامعيه موظفه يعنى هى مثلا محاسبه وهو عامل او ساعى طبعا الفرق واضح


----------



## ميرنا (24 أبريل 2010)

mora22 قال:


> شكرااااااااااا لمرورك واكيد رايك محترم بس مع كل اللى معاهم كليات مش بيشتغلوا وبرضوه اغلب اللى معاهم دبلومات شغلهم غير مناسب مع فتاه جامعيه موظفه يعنى هى مثلا محاسبه وهو عامل او ساعى طبعا الفرق واضح


 
انتى متاكده ان جوا مصر عايشة ساعى ين معظم الدبلومات بره مصر على فكرة


----------



## youhnna (24 أبريل 2010)

*المشكلة ان بلدنا على راى الاخ عادل امام
بلد شهادات
انا حضرت مرة برنامج زراعى بيتكلم فيه راجل فلاح بلا شهادات يعنى

بامانة لقيت ثقافته افضل من الدكتور وزير الزراعة

المهم شخصية الانسان وثقافته واخلاقه........من له اذنان للسمع...........​*


----------



## youhnna (24 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *الغريبة يا جماعة انكم فاكرين ان المؤهلات دى شيئ كويس
> تقدرو تقولولى شو ياللى اتعلمتوة من مصر
> اجاوب انا
> الوساطة:حتى لو الشغل ياللى متقدملة مش مجال دراستك بالمرة
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مالك جوجو ومال بكالوريوس الزراعة

هرفع عليك قضيه ههههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## حبيبة انبا بيشو (24 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع ساعات بيفرق من ناس كتير بس المهم الدماغ ايلى تفهم و تقدر 
انا عموما الموضوع يفرق معايا و دا عن تجربة 2 تجربة شخصية


----------



## catgirle_eg (24 أبريل 2010)

يستحب يبقى فى توافق فكرى وانا اؤيد رومانى فى راية المشاكل بعد الجواز بتبقى بسبب الموضوع الحساس دة بس ممكن لو مرتاحة لية تخلية يكمل تعليمة وتقف بجانبة


----------



## mora22 (24 أبريل 2010)

اغلب اللى واخدين دبلوم بيكتفوه بيه ومش بيحاولوا انهم يكملواااااااااا بس فعلالالالالالالا على راى حبيبه الانبا بيشوى بتفرق وعن تجررررررررررربه وبعدين ان مش بتكلم على التفكير بس انا بتكم على الوضع طب انا اعرف واحده صحبتى دكتوره ومتجوزه واحد معاه دبلوم علشان كانت بتحبه دلوقتى ندمانه جداااا للاختلاف الشاسع فى التفكير وفى الشغل صدقونى بتفرق قليل قوى لو كان حد معاه دبلوم زيه زى واحد جامعهى متعلم بستثناء الحلات الشاذه من اصحاب المؤهلات


----------



## mora22 (24 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مالك جوجو ومال بكالوريوس الزراعة
> 
> هرفع عليك قضيه ههههههههههههه:smil8:



نورت يا يوحنا وشكراااااااا لمرورك ولردك


----------



## love2be (25 أبريل 2010)

*اللى يحكم الموضوع ده انها تقعد معاه و تشوف دماغه ماشية ازاى و مستوى ثقافته و طريقة كلامة 

مع انى مبحبش جواز الصالونات​*


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2010)

mora22 قال:


> اغلب اللى واخدين دبلوم بيكتفوه بيه ومش بيحاولوا انهم يكملواااااااااا بس فعلالالالالالالا على راى حبيبه الانبا بيشوى بتفرق وعن تجررررررررررربه وبعدين ان مش بتكلم على التفكير بس انا بتكم على الوضع طب انا اعرف واحده صحبتى دكتوره ومتجوزه واحد معاه دبلوم علشان كانت بتحبه دلوقتى ندمانه جداااا للاختلاف الشاسع فى التفكير وفى الشغل صدقونى بتفرق قليل قوى لو كان حد معاه دبلوم زيه زى واحد جامعهى متعلم بستثناء الحلات الشاذه من اصحاب المؤهلات


 
مانتى بتتكلمى فى اتنين فرق السما والارض بينهم يعنى


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2010)

mora22 قال:


> شكرااااااااااا لمرورك واكيد رايك محترم بس مع كل اللى معاهم كليات مش بيشتغلوا وبرضوه اغلب اللى معاهم دبلومات شغلهم غير مناسب مع فتاه جامعيه موظفه يعنى هى مثلا محاسبه وهو عامل او ساعى طبعا الفرق واضح



*هههههههه
وهى كلمة موظفة هى اعلى حاجة بتوصلها البنت منشان تتكبر بشهادتها
طيب الحمد لله انها جات على موظفة وماكانتش دكتورة ولا اى شيئ تانى
بس يا امى طبيعة الراجل الشرقى انة راجل حر 
مسؤول
يعني حتى لو عامل او حتى اية اكيد لما يقبل على مثل ها الخطوة بيكون قدها
لان اكيد زوجتة من هتصرف علية
وبعدين  اعرفى ديما ان لما بيحصل نصيب فى الجواز بيكون تدبير من ربنا وبيكونو فعلا مناسبين لبعض
مهما صارت خلافات
لان ربنا كاتبهم لبعض من زمااان اوى واللى بيجمعة ربنا مابيفرقوش انسان
ومافيش حدا عمرة اخد اختيار خاطئ
دى مجرد حجة بيحكوها علشان يبررو مشاكلهم
مافى اى اختيارات خطأ لان ربنا صارهم روح واحدة وجسد واحد
وردا على كلمت حضرتك الاخير
مافى اى فرق بالمرة وهاد من وجهة نظرى الشخصية
لان مثل ما قلت
الراجل فية هو المسؤول واكيد بيقدر يسدد احتياجات بيتة  وبالحب الجميل ياللى صار بينهم بيكملوا حياتهم
واعرفى كويس ان ياللى مو بيقدر يعمل هيك
اكيد مو بيقدم على الخطوة من اصل
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مالك جوجو ومال بكالوريوس الزراعة
> 
> هرفع عليك قضيه ههههههههههههه:smil8:


*هههههههههه
ولا شيئ يا حبيبى
هى كانت ملحوظة عابرة
لا اكثر

*​


----------



## mora22 (25 أبريل 2010)

love2be قال:


> *اللى يحكم الموضوع ده انها تقعد معاه و تشوف دماغه ماشية ازاى و مستوى ثقافته و طريقة كلامة
> 
> مع انى مبحبش جواز الصالونات​*


عندك حق وانا كمان من رايك * مبحبش جواز الصالونات*


----------



## mora22 (25 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> مانتى بتتكلمى فى اتنين فرق السما والارض بينهم يعنى


صدقنى حتى لو مش دكتور بس تعليم عالى على الاقل هو اكيد هيحس بالنقص وهى برضه هتكون محرجه منه


----------

